# Ikea Malm Dresser as a fish tank stand. Need help



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

So this is the dresser i own
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80053933/

Now im looking to setup 2 20 longs and they fit perfectly across the top of this dresser. 
Obviously it not sturdy enough as it sits. but i think it could work with some reinforcement. I'm just not sure what exactly to do to get the strength without changing the look because i do use this as a dresser.
The back is already been taken of so i was thinking i could cut a new one from plywood. I could use some triangle steel reinforcments on the top coners. Maybe some L brackets where i can sneak them in. And i can glue everything together with wood glue.
I live in a studio apartment and dont have room to build a stand and place it somewhere

SO would this work or do you have any ideas that could help make this thing sturdy and reliable enough to hold these tanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think you will have problems properly bracing and beefing up this particular brand & model dresser for use as a fish tank stand, especially for dual 20G long tanks and still retain the use of the drawers and the appearance of the dresser.

Can you see if there is any vertical bracing in the middle center of the dresser between the drawers? If there isn't any, you might be able to add some vertical structural bracing in that area if there is enough room. The vertical bracing would need to run from underneath the dresser top and rest on the floor.

Triangle steel reinforcements and L-shape brackets probably won't be sufficient to accomplish what you need. The dresser is made of particle board for the most part and the design wasn't really meant to support a lot of weight, just clothes.


----------



## Kmotts (Jun 6, 2013)

not a problem at all with that. I had a 15 gallon and a40 gallon on mine up until yesterday when the seal blew on my 15 gallon so now there is only a 40 gallon on it.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

Kmotts said:


> not a problem at all with that. I had a 15 gallon and a40 gallon on mine up until yesterday when the seal blew on my 15 gallon so now there is only a 40 gallon on it.


thats the problem with using something not designed for your purpose. slight constant pressure on a tank that you don't see will quite possibly lead to tank failure.
do yourself a favour and get the correct stand/cabinet for your tank size and sleep easy. 20-40g of water will on your floor will be awefull


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

You don't need any mods for your drawer. I have a 29G and a 20L for my 3 drawer Malm drawers for 2 years now and they're absolutely fine. Just make sure you buy the glass top Ikea sells as accessory for those drawers to prevent it getting soaked in case of spilling


----------



## Kmotts (Jun 6, 2013)

ozman said:


> Kmotts said:
> 
> 
> > not a problem at all with that. I had a 15 gallon and a40 gallon on mine up until yesterday when the seal blew on my 15 gallon so now there is only a 40 gallon on it.
> ...


no the problem was the silicone beads were extremely thin and was once used as a gecko tank for about 5 years, not the best choice of tank to use


----------

